# Black and white spot. Ich or something else?



## Lefevrek (Mar 19, 2021)

I’ve had Ru for several months. He’s in a 5 gallon Biorb life tank (comes with substrate with beneficial bacteria and filter.). He is fed a combo of frozen brine shrimp, frozen mysis shrimp, pellets, and blood worms. 1 moss ball, plenty of hiding/napping places. Tank is cycled, I think. Recently did partial water change and current nitrite level is 0, nitrate level about 20. (I realized there was dead shrimp accumulating at the bottom under the substrate so I cleaned all that out and have adjusted how much and how I give it to him.). I noticed a few white spots on him, and although they don’t look like the pictures I usually see of ich/he’s not rubbing himself against anything, I decided to buy API Super Ick Cure which I’m in the process of using now. Turned heat up to about 81 degrees to speed the process up. One of the white spots actually has a black spot within it. I can’t find anything online about this. Perhaps it’ll clear up when ich treatment is complete but wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts about what else this might be... thank you!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hello! Welcome to the forum! Can you please fill out this form? Although you answered most questions, it would be more "organized" and easier for other members to help you!
PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...

Also, it doesn't seem to look like ich because they are like lumps protruding from his body..? Might be a tumor of some sort. I'm not sure. But I'm pretty sure that it isn't ich.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forum! Can you please fill out this form? Although you answered most questions, it would be more "organized" and easier for other members to help you!
> PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...
> 
> Also, it doesn't seem to look like ich because they are like lumps protruding from his body..? Might be a tumor of some sort. I'm not sure. But I'm pretty sure that it isn't ich.


I will have to agree that I do not think it is ick. It looks like a tumor or an abscess. I also can spot another lump on its belly. How old is the fish?


----------



## Lefevrek (Mar 19, 2021)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 5
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes 
What temperature is your tank? 81
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Yes
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Mostly frozen brine and mysis shrimp (SF Bay Brand)
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets (imagitarium)
Freeze-dried? Freeze-dried blood worms (Omega One)
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Twice daily (either 3 pellets at a time, 1 blood worm, or about 1-2 frozen shrimp)

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? 6-8 weeks 
What percentage of water did you change? 33%
What is the source of your water? Tap that has been conditioned + some distilled (local water is very hard in FL)
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum 
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Biorb conditioner that comes with maintenance/service kit; API stress coat, API Super Ick Cure (just presently) 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: not tested w/ API 5 in 1 test strips
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 20 ppm
pH: 7
Hardness (GH): 3.4 dGH
Alkalinity (KH): 2.2-4.5 dKH

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? A few weeks ago 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? A couple of white spots. One of the white spots also has a black spot within it 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? It hasn’t 
Is your Betta still eating? Yes 
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Yes, with a water change and API Super Ick Cure. Also purchased Indian almond leaves but haven’t added yet. 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 7 months 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

For what i see it could be cure, it just some not dangerous mark on the body from the shop.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

It is definitely not ICH so if it were my fish I would stop the ICH meds. It could be a tumor or cyst, neither of which can really be treated with meds but adding the IAL is a great idea in case one ruptures. It could potentially be a bacterial infection which could be treated but in my experience they usually aren't happy and swimming around in that case.
A 5 gal tank needs a weekly 30% water change with vacuum. Because he is ill I would do two. You could try some aquarium salt. For a 5 gal I usually start with 1 tablespoon and go up from there if I feel it's necessary. Pre dissolve it in treated water before adding it to the tank.


----------



## Lefevrek (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh I see that, too! Thank you. I’m not sure how old he was when I got him but I’ve had him for about 7 months. Hopefully the ich treatment I started won’t hurt. I guess not much I can do for tumor or abscess besides keep a careful eye on water conditions moving forward, right?


----------



## Lefevrek (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you! So I was doing a partial water change every 4-6 weeks at first because that’s what the Biorb manual recommends. So despite this type of tank, I should’ve been doing it once a week all along?? 

Thank you for the tip about the salt, too. I also have API Bettafix. Should I do that eventually too in case it’s bacterial? Do you think it’s safe to do IAL, salt, and Bettafix at same time? Since I already did first two doses of Ick Cure I guess I should wait a bit, too?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Lefevrek said:


> Thank you! So I was doing a partial water change every 4-6 weeks at first because that’s what the Biorb manual recommends. So despite this type of tank, I should’ve been doing it once a week all along??
> 
> Thank you for the tip about the salt, too. I also have API Bettafix. Should I do that eventually too in case it’s bacterial? Do you think it’s safe to do IAL, salt, and Bettafix at same time? Since I already did first two doses of Ick Cure I guess I should wait a bit, too?


Bettafix is not a great product and won’t cure anything bacterial. I think IAL and salt would be a great start and then maybe some stronger meds if he doesn’t seem to improve or if he starts acting abnormally.
I’m not sure why biorb would suggest that but yes, regardless of tank I would do one water change weekly, two while ill.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I always rec. keeping either EM Erythromycin, Furan-2, Maracyn, or Fin and Body Cure on hand if a fish has an abscess and dosing right away if it ruptures. If it doesn't, clean water, IAL, and salts are the way to go.


----------



## Lefevrek (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

BettaloverSara said:


> It is definitely not ICH so if it were my fish I would stop the ICH meds. It could be a tumor or cyst, neither of which can really be treated with meds but adding the IAL is a great idea in case one ruptures. It could potentially be a bacterial infection which could be treated but in my experience they usually aren't happy and swimming around in that case.
> A 5 gal tank needs a weekly 30% water change with vacuum. Because he is ill I would do two. You could try some aquarium salt. For a 5 gal I usually start with 1 tablespoon and go up from there if I feel it's necessary. Pre dissolve it in treated water before adding it to the tank.


Perfectly said. 🙂


----------

